# In the Rage of a Fever Gone Mad



## jw (Jun 13, 2018)

Samuel Rutherford (_Letters_, pp. 408, 409 - Letter 223):

I know a man who wondered to see any in this life laugh or sport. Surely our Lord seeketh this of us, as to any rejoicing in present perishing things. I see above all things, that we may sit down, and fold legs and arms, and stretch ourselves upon Christ, and laugh at the feathers that children are chasing here. For I think the men of this world like children in a dangerous storm in the sea, that play and make sport with the white foam of the waves thereof, coming in to sink and drown them; so are men making fool’s sports with the white pleasures of a stormy world, that will sink them. But, alas! what have we to do with their sports which they make? 

If Solomon said of laughter, that it was madness, what may we say of this world’s laughing and sporting themselves with gold and silver, and honours, and court, and broad large conquests, but that they are poor souls, in the height and rage of a fever gone mad? Then a straw, a fig, for all created sports and rejoicing out of Christ! Nay, I think that this world, at its prime and perfection, when it is come to the top of its excellency and to the bloom, might be bought with an halfpenny; and that it would scarce weigh the worth of a drink of water. There is nothing better than to esteem it our crucified idol (that is, dead and slain), as Paul did (Gal. 6.14). Then let pleasures be crucified, and riches be crucified, and court and honour be crucified. And since the apostle saith that the world is crucified to him, we may put this world to the hanged man’s doom, and to the gallows: and who will give much for a hanged man? as little should we give for a hanged and crucified world. 

Yet, what a sweet smell hath this dead carrion to many fools in the world! and how many wooers and suitors findeth this hanged carrion! Fools are pulling it off the gallows, and contending for it. Oh, when will we learn to be mortified men, and to have our fill of those things that have but their short summer quarter of this life! If we saw our Father’s house, and that great and fair city, the New Jerusalem, which is up above sun and moon, we would cry to be over the water, and to be carried in Christ’s arms out of this borrowed prison.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't think this writer would make a very pleasant dinner guest. 

Last time I had a big dinner party in the US, we all had a giant Nerf gun battle afterwards and laughed and laughed and laughed. This was much more fun than chasing feathers. If old Rutherford were there, he'd probably be pouting in the corner condemning us all.

I wonder if some of these guys had kids or babies that they liked to bounce or wrestle or laugh or act silly with. I've met some pretty dour religious folks and they seemed to mistake strictness and sourness with holiness in a lot of cases and they and their kids' walk with the Lord really did not seem the better for it. 

While shallow worldliness is to be shunned, let's not prove true the definition of Puritanism given by H.L. Mencken, that "Puritanism is the haunting fear that someone somewhere might be happy."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Jun 16, 2018)

Rutherford, I think, is not saying that we should never laugh or have fun. He is rather using the example of a man "who wondered to see any... laugh or sport" and saying that we should be like that _as to _"present perishing things." We should not chase after gold, silver, honours, etc. because those things are at bottom meaningless pleasures, mere worldy follies, and indeed we might laugh at those that so eagerly pursue them. Knowing a little bit of Rutherford, I do not think he is saying, for example, that we should despise the pleasure of family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2018)

That is good to know. I know some reformed folks who insist that Jesus never laughed (and, indeed, there is no record of him having done so, but it is a fair assumption that he took part in all godly emotions). I myself am in need of some mirth and merrymaking of late, so maybe (to use the catchphrase of the modern SJWs, I "was triggered.")... Christian fellowship and relaxation and play can be a very good thing.


----------



## jw (Jun 17, 2018)

I'd happily have Mr. Rutherford over as a supper guest, and I'm confident there'd be smiles and laughing. Further, Mr. Rutherford would undoubtedly spend most of the time in self-condemnation -doing that hard work of removing the log from his eye- as opposed to the accusation that he'd be "pouting in the corner condemning [you] all." It is clear to me that his words are directed at men's rejoicing and devotional pursuit of those "present perishing things," and the gold and silver of this world borne of idleness and covetousness. Further yet, Mr. Mencken displays his ignorance -along with others who know not God and obey not the Gospel- with regard to the true nature of "Puritanism." My charitable esteem will go more toward Mr. Rutherford than toward Mr. Mencken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 17, 2018)

While this letter is only dated 1636 (or maybe that is supplied?), most of his 365 letters (the ones survived and published) were written during the time he had been removed from his pastorate at Anwoth and banished and imprisoned in Aberdeen beginning in September 1636.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 17, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> I don't think this writer would make a very pleasant dinner guest.
> 
> Last time I had a big dinner party in the US, we all had a giant Nerf gun battle afterwards and laughed and laughed and laughed. This was much more fun than chasing feathers. If old Rutherford were there, he'd probably be pouting in the corner condemning us all.
> 
> ...


This made me think of a J.R. Miller quote I've held on to:

God made childhood joyous, full of life, bubbling over with laughter, playful, bright and sunny. We should put into their childhood days just as much sunshine and gladness, just as much cheerful pleasure as possible. Let them be happy, encourage all innocent joy, provide pleasant games for them, romp and play with them — be a child again among them. Then God's blessing will come upon your home, and your children will grow up sunny-hearted, gentle, affectionate, joyous themselves and joy-bearers to the world.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 17, 2018)

Joshua said:


> I'd happily have Mr. Rutherford over as a supper guest, and I'm confident there'd be smiles and laughing. *Mr. Rutherford would undoubtedly spend most of the time in self-condemnation*



Not sure how to square that with having a 'fun' time together, which was what I think Trevor was getting at...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Jun 17, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> Not sure how to square that with having a 'fun' time together, which was what I think Trevor was getting at...


I was contrasting the assertion made that SR would be condemning others (as opposed to spending plenty of time on himself, if any such situation where condemnation was going on), which I am not sure how to square with a charitable esteem of what SR wrote.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 17, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> This made me think of a J.R. Miller quote I've held on to:
> 
> God made childhood joyous, full of life, bubbling over with laughter, playful, bright and sunny. We should put into their childhood days just as much sunshine and gladness, just as much cheerful pleasure as possible. Let them be happy, encourage all innocent joy, provide pleasant games for them, romp and play with them — be a child again among them. Then God's blessing will come upon your home, and your children will grow up sunny-hearted, gentle, affectionate, joyous themselves and joy-bearers to the world.


That is a really wonderful quote!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 17, 2018)

NaphtaliPress said:


> While this letter is only dated 1636 (or maybe that is supplied?), most of his 365 letters (the ones survived and published) were written during the time he had been removed from his pastorate at Anwoth and banished and imprisoned in Aberdeen beginning in September 1636.


Do you think these trials bore heavily on his writings? That is very interesting biographical data.


----------



## jw (Jun 17, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> Do you think these trials bore heavily on his writings? That is very interesting biographical data.


Doubtless . . . especially his writings pertaining to the loveliness of Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jun 17, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> Do you think these trials bore heavily on his writings? That is very interesting biographical data.



https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/meetthepuritans/samuelrutherford.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (Jun 20, 2018)

As to the effect of his trials on his writings, from Letter 208 (p. 408f.):

I am well every way, all praise to Him in whose books I must stand for ever as His debtor! Only my silence paineth me. I had one joy out of heaven, next to Christ my Lord, and that was to preach Him to this faithless generation; and they have taken that from me. It was to me as the poor man's one eye, and they have put out that eye.


----------



## Herald (Jun 21, 2018)

Wayne said:


> As to the effect of his trials on his writings, from Letter 208 (p. 408f.):
> 
> I am well every way, all praise to Him in whose books I must stand for ever as His debtor! Only my silence paineth me. I had one joy out of heaven, next to Christ my Lord, and that was to preach Him to this faithless generation; and they have taken that from me. It was to me as the poor man's one eye, and they have put out that eye.


Unless one has ministerial graces, and then has the ability to employ those graces removed, it may be hard to understand how heavily this weighed upon Rutherford. Imagine if your ability to provide for your family was taken away. How might that affect the way you think about yourself as a husband and a father? Experiencing God's frowning providence can take a toll on one's entire life.


----------



## sc_q_jayce (Jun 21, 2018)

I was listening to Zechariah last Sunday and heard an interesting passage in Chapter 8, one of the few positive portrayals of playing. Being that both passages speak about what it would be like when God dwells fully among us, there is some aspect of playing to look forward to...

Zechariah 8:1–8

And the word of the LORD of hosts came, saying, “Thus says the LORD of hosts: I am jealous for Zion with great jealousy, and I am jealous for her with great wrath. Thus says the LORD: I have returned to Zion and will dwell in the midst of Jerusalem, and Jerusalem shall be called the faithful city, and the mountain of the LORD of hosts, the holy mountain. Thus says the LORD of hosts: Old men and old women shall again sit in the streets of Jerusalem, each with staff in hand because of great age. *And the streets of the city shall be full of boys and girls playing in its streets.* Thus says the LORD of hosts: If it is marvelous in the sight of the remnant of this people in those days, should it also be marvelous in my sight, declares the LORD of hosts? Thus says the LORD of hosts: Behold, I will save my people from the east country and from the west country, and I will bring them to dwell in the midst of Jerusalem. And they shall be my people, and I will be their God, in faithfulness and in righteousness.” (ESV)​
I also found an interesting passage in Isaiah 11:

Isaiah 11:1–9

 There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse,
and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
And the Spirit of the LORD shall rest upon him,
the Spirit of wisdom and understanding,
the Spirit of counsel and might,
the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the LORD.
And his delight shall be in the fear of the LORD.
He shall not judge by what his eyes see,
or decide disputes by what his ears hear,
but with righteousness he shall judge the poor,
and decide with equity for the meek of the earth;
and he shall strike the earth with the rod of his mouth,
and with the breath of his lips he shall kill the wicked.
Righteousness shall be the belt of his waist,
and faithfulness the belt of his loins.


The wolf shall dwell with the lamb,
and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat,
and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together;
and a little child shall lead them.
The cow and the bear shall graze;
their young shall lie down together;
and the lion shall eat straw like the ox.
*The nursing child shall play over the hole of the cobra,*
and the weaned child shall put his hand on the adder's den.
They shall not hurt or destroy
in all my holy mountain;
for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the LORD
as the waters cover the sea. (ESV)​


----------

